# OP17 ProSafe Backup bearbeiten



## matziane (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

von einem unserer Operator Panels existiert kein Projekt mehr, hatten jetzt vor quasi ein neues Projekt zu erstellen.
Die Idee war, es wie bei einer Steuerung mit einem AG Abzug zu machen.
Haben dazu mittels ProSafe die Daten vom OP geladen und vom ProSafe wurde unsere *.PSR Datei erstellt.
Haben ja jetzt erst einmal die Sicherheit, falls es ausfällt, können wir dieses OP austauschen und spielen das Backup zurück.

Für die Zukunft soll aber dieses OP durch ein etwas modernes ersetzt werden, um nun zu erkennen wo die einzelnen Daten des Panels herkommen, wäre ein ProTool Projekt hilfreich, bzw etwas das wir öffnen können und selbiges sehen können.

Gibt es einen Weg dies ins ProTool zu bekommen?
Oder hat jemand irgendwelche anderen Ideen wie wir weiter kommen könnten?


----------



## Verpolt (30 Juni 2011)

Da habt ihr wohl schlechte Karten....

Die Backup-Datei läßt sich nicht mehr mit Protool öffnen.

Diese Gerät hat keine Möglichkeit zum Rücktransfer.


----------



## matziane (1 Juli 2011)

Danke erstmal.

Die Vermutung, dass wir da schlechte Karten haben hat sich also für uns bestätigt.
Heisst dieses "Die Backup-Datei läßt sich nicht mehr mit dem ProTool öffnen", dass dies mal ging?

Wieso dieses Gerät hat keine Möglichkeit für Rücktransfer, was meinst du damit?


----------



## Verpolt (1 Juli 2011)

> Auf Windows CE-Geräten (nur mit externem Speichermedium)  können Sie jedoch nicht nur das generierte Projekt, sondern auch das Projekt  selbst im Quellformat ablegen, so dass eine spätere Rückgewinnung (Rücktransfer) des  Projekts vom Bediengerät möglich ist.
> *Vorteil:*
> Sie können so nachträglich Analysen und Änderungen an einem  bestehenden Projekt vornehmen, auch wenn das ursprüngliche Projektiergerät nicht  erreichbar ist oder auf dem Projektiergerät die Quelldatei (*.pdb) zum Projekt  nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
> Voraussetzungen
> ...





> Rücktransfer bei Panels mit ProTool V6.0   *FRAGE:*
> Warum ist in ProTool V6.0 bei zeilen- und grafikorientierten Geräten der Menüpunkt *Rücktransfer* gegraut und damit nicht ausführbar?
> *ANTWORT:*
> Der Rücktransfer von Projektdaten ist nicht für alle Panels vorgesehen.  Bei Windows-basierten Geräten ist ein Rücktransfer vom Panel auf PG/PC  möglich. Die Funktion ist in ProTool V6.0 nicht gegraut und somit  anwählbar. Für alle anderen Panels (zeilen- und  grafikorientierte  Geräte) ist der Menüpunkt *Rücktransfer* in ProTool V6.0 nicht ausführbar. Ein Rücktransfer ist für diese Panels nicht vorgesehen.
> ...




_____________________________


----------



## MSB (1 Juli 2011)

Ging noch nie mit Protool zu öffnen ...
Rücktransfer wäre eine Option der neueren Geräte die Projektierung auf dem Gerät in Verbindung mit einer Speicherkarte zu speichern.

Ein Russe hat ein Tool geschrieben, welches evtl. hilfreich sein könnte ...
http://rapidshare.com/files/169508189/DecoderProSave.exe

Mfg
Manuel


----------

